# AINO/Unit CBRN Def NCO Course



## BDTyre (15 Mar 2018)

Does anyone have the details on the CBRN Def NCO course - i.e., what topics are covered, what the job entails (other than running gas hut/IBTS)? My unit has two opportunities coming up and I'm curious about it. I wanted a few more details before approaching my CoC and deciding to commit a month's time to it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2018)

Only about 2-3 days cover the gas hut at the end. 

The majority of the course is about teaching you how to access different pam's and policy on cbrn stuff in order to brief your co or conduct training. Cbrn equipment, ibts as you mentioned and cbrn surveys. 

If you end up going on it try and get your CoC to put you on the gs decontamination operator course as well. 

Both are probably good courses for a civilian resume I'd think.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2018)

It's also the qualification needed to run the gas hut.  ;D


----------



## BDTyre (15 Mar 2018)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Sounds like it may be worth doing. Out of curiosity, where is it usually run out of?


----------



## dangerboy (15 Mar 2018)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks for the info. Sounds like it may be worth doing. Out of curiosity, where is it usually run out of?



It is run out of CFB Borden by the CBRN school.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Mar 2018)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Awesome, thanks for the info. Sounds like it may be worth doing. Out of curiosity, where is it usually run out of?



At the Bug School  ;D


----------



## MedCorps (21 Mar 2018)

Good course, interesting and useful content if you like that sort of stuff.  In point form: 

You get a general concept of CAF CBRND
A chance to learn about all the common CBRND equipment and how to use it / operator maintain it
An overview on how to plan unit CBRND training / TSMT / evaluate CBRN training
How to teach CBRN IBTS IS-1/2/3. 
How to run the gas hut
Conduct a unit-level dismounted CBRN recce, survey and surveillance
How to collect, evaluate and disseminate low-level data on a CBRN event  
A general overview of how to predict a CBRN hazard area 
A general overview on how to build / conduct CBRND briefings 
An overview on unit-level collective protection 
How to conduct unit-level operational decontamination 

On the whole you come out with a pretty comprehensive level of knowledge / skills that will make you the guy that the Trg Cell / CSM / OC look at whenever the words CBRN are uttered. 

Not to be confused with the CBRN Operation Centre Operators Course - which is weeks of plotting and predicting hazards with a ton of CBRN automated reporting.  Teaches you how to work in a CBRN Cell. 

Not to be confused with the CBRN GS Decon Operators Course - which teaches you how to wash mass numbers of people / casualties / vehicles at the through level. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Mar 2018)

[quote author=MedCorps]

Not to be confused with the CBRN Operation Centre Operators Course - which is weeks of plotting and predicting hazards with a ton of CBRN automated reporting.  Teaches you how to work in a CBRN Cell. 


[/quote]
Would you recommend that course?


----------



## MedCorps (21 Mar 2018)

Only if you want to be stuck in the corner of a dark CP somewhere plotting contamination fields and using software to model downwind hazards. Lots of reports and returns in and out of the CBRN Cell.  Fun for some I guess.  Important work, but the largest problem with the course is that the skill set is very perishable and once you complete the training if you are not using it regularly (rare) you will lose the edge, especially with the computer program. 

If you want to get a feel for some of this stuff then look at NATO ATP 45, for which the CBRN Operation Centre Operator is the CAF wizard. I cannot find an open source version, but the US Field Manual has much of the same info and will give you a feel for the topic. Google "US FM 3-11.3".  You have found it if it is called _Multiservice Tactics, Techniques, and Procedures for Chemical, Biological, Radiological, and Nuclear Contamination Avoidance. _

Likely some transferable skills to the real world, if you want to get into this sort of work (albeit very specialized and limited).  

You will be less fun at parties with this qualification on your MPRR.  

MC


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2018)

I had the course. One of two in SW Ontario. Only two of us to run the gas shack for all of BG. At that time, it was not an easy course to get loaded onto. It's a good course, reasonably relaxed. I had three or four ski team guys on mine. It was interesting to see their gear compared to ours.


----------



## BDTyre (23 Mar 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I had the course. One of two in SW Ontario. Only two of us to run the gas shack for all of BG. At that time, it was not an easy course to get loaded onto. It's a good course, reasonably relaxed. I had three or four ski team guys on mine. It was interesting to see their gear compared to ours.



We've only got one or two in our brigade as well (one is in my regiment), so it looks like they're trying to expand that. We've already loaded one person on the November serial, but I don't think anyone on the April serial (timing is too tight for me). I'm waiting to see if a) I can get the time off work and b) there's still a spot in the fall. But it sounds like a good course, and it's the first time I've seen it offered to my regiment that I'm aware of.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Mar 2018)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> We've only got one or two in our brigade as well (one is in my regiment), so it looks like they're trying to expand that. We've already loaded one person on the November serial, but I don't think anyone on the April serial (timing is too tight for me). I'm waiting to see if a) I can get the time off work and b) there's still a spot in the fall. But it sounds like a good course, and it's the first time I've seen it offered to my regiment that I'm aware of.



I can email you the 2017/2018 CBRN course calander next week if you want.
Positions go pretty fast. Some units wait to the last month to try and source any positions that are open but by that time it's too late. When I spoke with the CO there before he said that people interested in courses need to be proactive and request to be put on the courses well in advance.

I thought I heard something about these being national level courses so it doesn't come out of reserve budgets or something like that so it's easier for reserve units to send people. Could be wrong.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Mar 2018)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> We've only got one or two in our brigade as well (one is in my regiment), so it looks like they're trying to expand that. We've already loaded one person on the November serial, but I don't think anyone on the April serial (timing is too tight for me). I'm waiting to see if a) I can get the time off work and b) there's still a spot in the fall. But it sounds like a good course, and it's the first time I've seen it offered to my regiment that I'm aware of.



Then when you're ready for the 'big boys' team  

https://www.canada.ca/en/special-operations-forces-command/corporate/organizational-structure/joint-incident-response.html


----------



## stoker dave (10 Dec 2018)

I am interested in communicating with someone at the NBCD school, preferably on the "N" side. 

Would appreciate a PM from anyone that can help me out. 

Thanks.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (15 Dec 2018)

I'm the SSM at the CBRN school. You can go on the base Borden website and look under CFFCA. Lots of info on the courses and how to get on them. Next years training calendar should be posted soon. You can also send emails on the DIN to our +CFFCA Ops email.

Cheers
SSM CBRN


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Dec 2018)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> I'm the SSM at the CBRN school. You can go on the base Borden website and look under CFFCA. Lots of info on the courses and how to get on them. Next years training calendar should be posted soon. You can also send emails on the DIN to our +CFFCA Ops email.
> 
> Cheers
> SSM CBRN



Really enjoyed the Decon operator and Defense NCO course at the school, you guys run a tight ship there for sure. Do you know if the school is bringing back the cbrn recce course? I heard it might be revamped and made into a separate course again and not just a basic recce module. Hoping to get on the CBRN command center one as well, thanks for the heads up about the calendar.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (15 Dec 2018)

There are all kinds of new things coming down the pipe. Keep checking the website for updates.  The army are looking for some things once all the analysis is complete. Navy is also increasing some capacity. Stay tuned. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Dec 2018)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> I'm the SSM at the CBRN school. You can go on the base Borden website and look under CFFCA. Lots of info on the courses and how to get on them. Next years training calendar should be posted soon. You can also send emails on the DIN to our +CFFCA Ops email.
> 
> Cheers
> SSM CBRN


Thanks for this info. I’m interested in taking some courses available for junior officers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DELTADOG13 (15 Dec 2018)

RomeoJuliet.
Next years schedule will be out soon. CBRN Defence Officer is due to run in the spring and fall. This is the course for Jr Officers. If you are in a Decon Unit. You can also go on GS Decon Operator. It runs in May to Sep timeframe.


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Dec 2018)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> RomeoJuliet.
> Next years schedule will be out soon. CBRN Defence Officer is due to run in the spring and fall. This is the course for Jr Officers. If you are in a Decon Unit. You can also go on GS Decon Operator. It runs in May to Sep timeframe.


Ack. Thanks SSM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

